
Typhoon Lands in Japan – Windy Storm-Tracking Platform - MintChocoisEw
https://www.windy.com/?35.663,139.513,5
======
mikekchar
I live on the west side of Suruga bay and the typhoon pretty much threaded
itself up the bay, making land fall on the Izu peninsula. In 12 years here, it
definitely ranks up as one of the biggest typhoons I've experienced. However,
the biggest thing is the rain. It rained pretty hard for about 24 hours before
it hit. Looking at the pictures of the rivers around here from TV, I've never
seen them so high. Historically the Oigawa river was impassable by an army.
After they dammed it you can practically jump over it if you have a good run.
But it and the Abekawa river were absolutely full. I never thought I'd see the
day. Up in the mountains it is worse and they have had to release water from
some of the dams, which often causes deaths from people who didn't heed the
evacuation order. There have been a few deaths and people missing from
landslides, etc.

Where I live, it's basically over now. We may get some trouble when the tide
comes in, but the evacuation order has been lifted and probably things will go
back to normal tomorrow. I'm worried about Kanagawa prefecture, though, as
they seem to have got the majority of the water. Time will tell.

~~~
killjoywashere
We got some solid rain in Guam, but nothing like Mangkhut last year. That
lasted two days and cost my neighborhood a lot of trees.

------
Danieru
A few hours ago we had a small earthquake. In our house the wind is so strong
this might be the first time I've become scared due to a natural disaster.

Two days ago we stocked up on goods from Costco, and we have 120 liters of
drinking water ready. Our grandparents in Chiba lost power in the last big
typhoon and likely again today.

I hope the damages are not super severe, but with wind slamming our house like
this no chance Tokyo is not going to have fallout.

~~~
zeeZ
There was even talk about a possible tsunami, just in case all that water from
above was not enough yet.

JMA has it as two earthquakes about ten minutes apart. Link to the first one:
[http://www.jma.go.jp/en/quake/20191012092552393-12182205.htm...](http://www.jma.go.jp/en/quake/20191012092552393-12182205.html)

~~~
bamboozled
There was never any real Tusnami risk from those quakes:

"This earthquake poses no tsunami risk."

Also nothing here: [https://ptwc.weather.gov/](https://ptwc.weather.gov/)

A 5.0 in that area in the world is somewhat routine.

~~~
zeeZ
Sure, but NHK were talking about a potential tsunami warning for a moment at
the time, though I'll admit that this is also par for the course. I was just
taken aback a bit by the potential of water from above, from inland via the
flooding rivers and more coming in from the sea.

------
dredmorbius
I'd first spotted Hagibis around 5-6 October through the Nullschool weather
visualiser ([https://earth.nullschool.net](https://earth.nullschool.net)).
I've made a bit of a hobby of looking at the MSLP (mean sea level pressure)
channel, and rolling the forecast forward several days. What began as an
unprepossessing low rapidly escallated, in the forecast, and it turns out, in
real life.

Centered view as of the 5th:

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#2019/10/05/0500Z/wind/surface/...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#2019/10/05/0500Z/wind/surface/level/overlay=mean_sea_level_pressure/orthographic=-203.51,14.03,776/loc=160.905,14.986)

A Mastodon post from the 7th:

[https://mastodon.cloud/@dredmorbius/102922339150883535](https://mastodon.cloud/@dredmorbius/102922339150883535)

There's also been good, fact-based coverage through the Force Thirteen YouTube
channel, which I've appreciated. That follows tropical weather and systems
around the world, with conditions and model predictions.

[https://youtube.com/user/Forcethirteen](https://youtube.com/user/Forcethirteen)

Nullschool is amazing. The current rash of wildfires in California shows up
clearly as well:

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/particulates/surface/l...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/particulates/surface/level/overlay=pm2.5/orthographic=-123.04,34.00,776/loc=-121.291,38.050)

------
veidr
I used Windy for the first time with this typhoon, Hagibis, checking every
hour or so to make sure the forecast that the center of the storm would pass
over my building at around 21:00. (It did.)

Had never heard of this app before, but somebody posted a windy.com link in
work Slack, and then the presentation of the storm looked so pretty, with no
ads or unwanted crap junking it up, that I took the unusual (for me) step of
installing the app version on my phone.

Seems really cool (if you click around, they have all kinds of other
visualizations that aren't meaningful to me but look cool), and I will
probably use this next time also. One kind of weird thing about it was I
couldn't find any information about who made this app and why. I didn't see an
"about" link or anything like that.

~~~
kaybe
Some guy called Ivo made it because he loves wind.

[https://community.windy.com/topic/4/about-
windy](https://community.windy.com/topic/4/about-windy)

------
calebsurfs
Windy has cool graphics, but it's only forecasted winds and not very granular.
If you want to see actual wind observations from satellites check out ASCAT
here[0] or here[1]

[0]
[https://manati.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/ascat_images/ascat_storm...](https://manati.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/ascat_images/ascat_storm/byu_wp_image/HAGIBIS/)

[1]
[https://manati.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/datasets/ASCATData.php](https://manati.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/datasets/ASCATData.php)

~~~
mistrial9
very cool -- for CA locals this one is a classic
[http://www.met.sjsu.edu/~wind/BigSFWindJS/streaklines_nocach...](http://www.met.sjsu.edu/~wind/BigSFWindJS/streaklines_nocache.shtml)

------
greggman2
So this is neat but I just want to point out the #1 weather app in Japan (I
think) is the Yahoo Weather app and it has similar maps

[https://apps.apple.com/jp/app/yahoo-%E5%A4%A9%E6%B0%97/id521...](https://apps.apple.com/jp/app/yahoo-%E5%A4%A9%E6%B0%97/id521974902)

I also want to take a moment and mention that I'm frustrated that Apple and
Google apparenrtly don't care whatsoever how good their weather predictions
are. I believe both use 3rd party services but I have screenshots and photos
of them being hilariously wrong.

It also makes me curious, this seems like one of those big data things. Google
and Apple should be able to know when their forcasts are off. They could
easily test which services are more accurate for a given region instead of
using just one global (and bad) weather service they're using now.

~~~
baq
There’s a reason forecasts are called such :) I follow the Atlantic hurricane
season since a few years ago and the forecast discussions of the NHC are
amazingly informative, especially so when models disagree. In short, there
isn’t a perfect provider and even models that are usually the laughing stock
can sometimes be the most accurate.

~~~
mikekchar
I agree with the OP, at least for Google. For whatever reason, the weather
information for my area in Japan is not even close -- for example off by 15
degrees C some days. It has either confused my location for another one, or
it's just coming up with random data. It's actually a bit hilarious because
whatever data they are using, it's the same data that Pokemon Go is using. I
played that game for a while and the two agree exactly. I could get all the
rain Pokemon without a cloud in the sky...

------
manojlds
Preparations that were made at Suzuka for the F1 race on Sunday (Saturday
events cancelled) -
[https://youtu.be/lNJ4F6ar6qw](https://youtu.be/lNJ4F6ar6qw)

~~~
kejaed
Some final matches in the opening round of the Rugby World Cup have been
cancelled as well.

[https://www.rugbyworldcup.com/update/505639](https://www.rugbyworldcup.com/update/505639)

------
reustle
Similar sites:

[https://www.ventusky.com/?p=35.79;140.55;6&l=rain-3h](https://www.ventusky.com/?p=35.79;140.55;6&l=rain-3h)

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/ort...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-219.48,33.17,1478/loc=140.381,35.192)

------
bamboozled
The main event is somewhat over now, the storm is moving inland and losing
intensity and the rain is backing off.

The real concern is what happens to the swollen rivers, damns and of course
the potential landslides.

God bless everyone in lower lying areas or near slopes!

------
mirekrusin
It that location correct? I've got family in mariott hotel and according to
[https://www.google.com/maps/@35.7451047,139.6196198,9z/data=...](https://www.google.com/maps/@35.7451047,139.6196198,9z/data=!4m3!15m2!1m1!1s%2Fg%2F11h_y0zxfn?hl=en)
\- it's much closer.
[https://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/1919l.html](https://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/1919l.html)
\- is not very accurate. Is it true that it passed north of Tokio?

~~~
futhey
Center passed north of Tokyo, Typhoon is massive though. Geography of the
coastline and mountains had a big effect on impact.

Everyone is generally going to be safe except those in rare situations (a
vehicle accident, a safety worker swept up in water, and generally those
affected by mudslides or moving water in rural areas).

~~~
dredmorbius
I'd be really worried about low-lying areas. Storm surge followed by massive
river outflows of 400-1,000mm rain. Most of that will channel out through
Tokyo harbour itself.

------
inatreecrown2
This was nothing for Tokyo this time. But it tested the rivers going through
the kanto area and almost spilled the Arakawa and Tama rivers. That could have
been a great disaster!

~~~
intruder
It spilled Tama, not sure what you mean by almost.

~~~
inatreecrown2
Point me to the disaster

~~~
mikekchar
I definitely saw pictures of Tamagawa overflowing on NHK just before it got
dark. I haven't heard any news since then, unfortunately. Not sure if the
other poster knows more than that.

~~~
inatreecrown2
Desaster ?

~~~
mikekchar
You were the one that said it would be a disaster... I'm just telling you what
I saw on TV.

~~~
inatreecrown2
Read again, I said It could have been.

~~~
Someone
You said four things:

1) This was nothing for Tokyo this time.

2) it tested the rivers going through the kanto area

3) [it] almost spilled the Arakawa and Tama rivers.

4) That could have been a great disaster!

and got a reply that #3 isn’t correct. Arguing that #4 _is_ correct isn’t in
any way a rebuttal to that.

~~~
intruder
Thank you.

------
santialbo
I'm travelling Japan. This morning I took one of the last Shinkansen from
Tokyo to Kanazawa. Even here the rain and the wind is scary.

------
Aeolun
I love windy for being able to see the typhoon bearing down on my house in
real-time.

------
mxcrossb
When looking at these radar systems, I always notice there are hurricane like
spirals south near Antarctica. Does anyone know if those are actually as
powerful as hurricanes, and do they make landfall?

~~~
dmckeon
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Ocean#Climate](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Ocean#Climate)

> Cyclonic storms travel eastward around the continent and frequently become
> intense because of the temperature contrast between ice and open ocean. The
> ocean-area from about latitude 40 south to the Antarctic Circle has the
> strongest average winds found anywhere on Earth.

------
renegadesensei
Pretty crazy Saturday evening! Got some friends crashing with me since they
were in an evacuation zone. Fortunately we didn't lose power. Just enjoying a
windy night.

------
dmix
Being able to click on the (F) to make it turning to (C) for the whole row is
a great idea! I hate looking for that in some menu.

This whole thing is well designed.

